# Best Ways To Promote? Should I Have A Grand Opening Sale?



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey, My site just launched today and I'm trying to figure out if I should have an opening sale to attract potential customers? I figured since we are close to X-mas, I can throw in a sale at the same time. Also, what is the best way to promote? Besides twitter, facebook.....ect. I thought about passing a few around for free, but not sure if I should. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks

http://www.TalkMajor.Com


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

A sale for publicity is a great idea. Market everywhere you can - facebook, twitter, myspace, make a blog, tell your friends, write a press release, advertise on popular / related websites, etc.

If I can make a website suggestion, your opening paragraph is very confusing:

"TalkMajor was developed in August of 2009. This is a fresh new look and design that speaks loud. We decided that cell phones are a necessity in today's world. People love T-Shirts because it represents a statement. We added a twist to that! Make a statement with your favorite phone, shirt, and design!"

From that blurb I have absolutely no idea what you do - You mention cell phones and then talk about t-shirts, and then designs. Do you make custom cell phones? Custom T-Shirts? Graphic design? What are you selling? I had to view the products page to figure out what you were offering, and even then it took seeing the designs to make the connection between t-shirts and cell phones. The designs themselves are cool, I like them alot.

The blurb should clearly outline what your products are, because it's a unique concept: "We know you love your cell phone, we love ours too - and of you're anything like us, you also love custom t-shirts! There is no better way to express the love for both than with custom cell phone-inspired apparel! Whether you have a flip-phone, a touch-screen or a smartphone, you'll love our twist on society's favorite possessions. State your cell phone love loud and clear with our phone-inspired t-shirts! Now you can make a statement with your phone AND your shirt!"

...something like that.


----------

